# Stoudemire to miss 6-8 weeks



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Amare Stoudemire will be out two to three weeks with a ruptured popliteal cyst behind his left knee, the New York Knicks announced after Sunday afternoon's practice at the Carrier Dome in Syracuse, N.Y.
> 
> Stoudemire returned to New York City on Sunday morning to get a re-evaluation of his knee, where he suffered a bone bruise Oct. 10 during practice. An MRI then revealed the latest injury.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/story/_/id/8533341/amare-stoudemire-new-york-knicks-2-3-weeks-ruptured-knee-cyst


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Stoudemire to miss 2-3 weeks*

Suns dodged a bullet.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Stoudemire to miss 2-3 weeks*

Who replaces him in the starting lineup? Novak?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Stoudemire to miss 2-3 weeks*



Bogg said:


> Who replaces him in the starting lineup? Novak?


Kurt Thomas


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Stoudemire to miss 2-3 weeks*

Melo is supposedly going to get burn at PF.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Stoudemire to miss 2-3 weeks*

Who is actually healthy for this team going into the regular season? Stated differently, what is their rotation going to look like opening night?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Stoudemire to miss 2-3 weeks*

I could see this being a lot bigger than 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Stoudemire to miss 2-3 weeks*



Knicks4life said:


> Kurt Thomas


Do they intend for him to actually play starters' minutes or is it a platoon of three to four guys and Thomas is just the nominal starter? From what I remember Novak worked pretty well with the starting group last season.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Knicks announce Amar'e Stoudemire had left knee debridement today and is out 6-8 weeks.


...


----------

